# New lathe in the shop....



## joe d (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi all

Been a while, I've been working out-of-town since mid-June.  I'm back home now, and look at what followed me here...







One of the ubiquitous Chinese lathes, this one is 10 x 18, badged as "Craftex"






So, new lathe needs a new bench... 






and finally found a use for the 1/4" thick arborite that I scored off of one of the neighbours twenty years ago






Still have to make the drawers, and beg, borrow, or steal an engine hoist to pick up 
400 lbs of lathe from the floor to plunk it down on the bench.

This will be a whole new range of stuff for me after working exclusively with a Taig (Peatol) lathe.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## camnefdt (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice delivery ^^. . . have fun 'playing' ;D


----------



## skyline1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi there

If I saw that packing case on my doorstep I'd be seriously excited !

I have never used one of these Chinese machines. There seem to be mixed views on them, some think they are really good, (You certainly get a lot of machine for your money), whilst some don't like them at all.

Perhaps you could post a review of it when you get it running. I'm sure many would like to read it. My only qualm about one personally would be spares availability.

I really like your bench, talk about solid, you sure you're mounting a lathe on it, not a Naval Gun !

Regards Mark


----------



## Jtrain (Sep 9, 2012)

The same Craftex lathe followed me home in 2009 and I don't mind it at all.  I think it is okay for the money spent.  Later I also got the 4 jaw chuck, face plate and  steady rest from Busy Bee.  I used a couple of 8 foot 2 by 8s as ramps and a block and tackle to pull it up onto my bench.  Nice sturdy looking bench Joe.  Enjoy your lathe.
John


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 9, 2012)

looks like a nice setup you are working on .
tin


----------



## Jeff-in-PA (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice addition 

 When I needed to get my bench mill on the table, I used my 2 ton floor jack.  I had one person balance when I jacked it up, then set it down in jack stands.  More wood under the lifting pad and raised it high enough to get plywood boxes under both ends.  Once I had it high enough, then it was slid into position on the table.

 Would have been easier ( and safer ) with a hydraulic lift table but i don't have one.


----------



## Mosey (Sep 9, 2012)

I like the Egyptian method of getting lathes(or mills) up onto a high table... use wedges. I used 4" x 4" wood blocks, lifting one end of the machine part at a time, until the heavy parts were high enough to slide into place. Take your time and be careful. I lifted one end of a heavy piece with a long steel lever bar, put a block under it, then the other end, until I reached the needed height.   Sounds simple and it is. Got a 1500 lb mill from the floor to full height safely, alone, no stress on back.


----------



## rhitee93 (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats on the new arrival 

The bench looks great.  I'm not sure I  would have the patience to build a bench that nice.  I think I'd start making chips on the floor.


----------



## joe d (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, finished the bench, lifted the lathe by using pry-bars and cribbing, 
(thanks, Mosey!  I would have buggered around with all sorts of nonsense
before remembering this)






and here we are!






th_wav

Let the fun begin.....

Cheers, Joe


----------



## bazzz (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like it is ready to go to work on a very sturdy bench.


----------



## lathe nut (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks great, never enough draws, that is a good looking lahte, now you are going to get it dirty, looks like a good place to have fun, nice shop, Lathe Nut


----------

